# iTunes Not Responding



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Hello,

I really hope you can help me.

I have been issues with iTunes for about a month now. I uninstalled and re-installed without any luck. Here is what goes on:

When i first launch itunes, one of two things will occur, at random:

 It doesnt launch (it shows up in task manager)
 It will launch, but the circle keeps spinning and never goes away until I go to task manager and manually delete the process (itunes.exe).

It doesnt matter if i lunch it as Administrator (via right click).

After several failed attempts, it will finally launch normally, until i exit it.

I turned off Genius, which when i search online, was suspected to the culprit. Doesnt work.

I have the latest version.

I am also unable to drag and drop my songs from my desktop to my library. I can only add songs when I go to file-->add songs to library.

I have adware, spyware and virus scanners that are on all the time and scan everyday.

Here is the screenshot I got when I opened up Resource Monitor and analyzed the wait chain:see attached.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/support/itunes/


----------

